
Flash 10.1 running on Motorola Droid, HTC HD2 and Nexus One - stejules
http://androgeek.com/demonstration-of-flash-10-on-android-phones-videos.html
======
headShrinker
My Nexus One battery life is short enough. I am really not looking forward to
flash abusing my processor and battery like it does on my laptop.

